# Flood Coolant Amount?



## Wrencher2423 (Nov 17, 2015)

I am in the process of converting my g0704 mill to a cnc and going to add flood coolant and wondering what the amount of coolant I will need. I see 3 gallon,5 gallon and even 10 gallon systems . Not sure what size I should be planning for. Got the chip tray built and all the nema motors and are currently waiting on the ballscrews and mounts from Arizona Dave . Any advice on this subject would help. I am a complete noobie on this whole cnc thing . Going to hopefully teach my self how to run this machine. We will see. Thanks


----------



## coolidge (Nov 17, 2015)

I say 10 gallons, you could drain a 5 gallon tank and you don't want your submersible pump sucking air or sticking up out of the coolant they use the coolant to keep the pump cool. Your mill table drain holes will clog with chips and your table will fill up with coolant. Then your chip pain drain will plug up slowing drainage back to the tank. I also used the flood coolant to clean up the machine spraying down the enclosure and that probably uses more coolant flow than during machining. Yeah 5 gallons too little 15 gallons too much 10 gallons about right unless you have an enclosure that allows you to blast coolant at full throttle.

Here's a coolant tank, these things are thick and tough as nails and cost only $20 for the 14 gallon. They also make a 20 gallon. http://www.lowes.com/pd_136523-1097-1869454___?productId=4462429&pl=1&Ntt=tote


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 17, 2015)

Wrencher2423 said:


> I am in the process of converting my g0704 mill to a cnc and going to add flood coolant and wondering what the amount of coolant I will need. I see 3 gallon,5 gallon and even 10 gallon systems . Not sure what size I should be planning for. Got the chip tray built and all the nema motors and are currently waiting on the ballscrews and mounts from Arizona Dave . Any advice on this subject would help. I am a complete noobie on this whole cnc thing . Going to hopefully teach my self how to run this machine. We will see. Thanks



My coolant tank on the Tormach 770 holds about 3 gallons.  I could add more but if the chip tray plugs, there is a possibility of overflow.  As it is, the coolant tray holds about a gallon so the pump will be starved for coolant, a signal to me to clean the chip tray.  I have about a half gallon window where I can operate without starving the pump at full volume. This will usually be sufficient for two to three days of continuous machining with a need for replenishment

This all depends upon your system setup.  It looks like the 704 is similar in size to the Tormach 770.  I have 1/2" npt ports on my table which drain onto the coolant splash tray and then to the coolant tank.  A more direct drain system would require less reserve capacity.  My pump pickup is also set fairly high.  It needs to be high enough so as not to pull in chips but there is a fair amount of coolant in the tank when the pump no longer works.  Other manufacturers may have designed more efficient tanks/pumps.

One thing to consider is the cost of coolant replacement.  Coolant can be freshened up but eventually, it becomes foul enough to require a complete change.  I run a water based coolant at a 1:15 dilution.  Ten gallons of mixed coolant would require almost three quarts of coolant concentrate.

Bob


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 17, 2015)

Wrencher2423 said:


> I am in the process of converting my g0704 mill to a cnc and going to add flood coolant and wondering what the amount of coolant I will need. I see 3 gallon,5 gallon and even 10 gallon systems . Not sure what size I should be planning for. Got the chip tray built and all the nema motors and are currently waiting on the ballscrews and mounts from Arizona Dave . Any advice on this subject would help. I am a complete noobie on this whole cnc thing . Going to hopefully teach my self how to run this machine. We will see. Thanks


Wrencher,
I just went down and checked my system.  Actually, the minimum working volume is 3 gals.  I usually work between 3 & 4 gals. for the reason stated above.  The total volume of the tank is more like 7 gals. so, if I were willing to chance overflow of the chip tray, I could  run quite a bit more volume.

Bob


----------



## Wrencher2423 (Nov 17, 2015)

I was going to go with a ten gallon system but wasn't sure. What type of coolant are you guys using ? I know that is a loaded question . It's like what type of peanut butter do you like. I priced hangsterfers s500 from local supplier at 135.00 for 5 gallon. Not sure what to do.


----------



## coolidge (Nov 17, 2015)

I used Trico Tri-Cool TC1 full synthetic coolant for several years, no issues, easy on the skin, no rust. Oil free, completely biodegradable.


Includes a rust inhibitor to prevent rust at lower concentrations

Includes a broad spectrum biocide/fungicide to protect fluid from biological growth

Added extreme pressure additive for improved tool life and surface finish

High reserve alkalinity making the pH level more stable


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 17, 2015)

I use Premier Synthetic Coolant 600 that I get from Tormach.  I have been using it for almost four years and don't have problem with rusting or growth in it.  No odor problems requiring changing it.  I run the same coolant for about a year.  The label has a warning about skin contact but it seems that on many occasions, I'm bathing in it.  so far no reactions.


----------



## Wrencher2423 (Nov 17, 2015)

Hey Coolidge what do you run your coolant at? Dilution ?


----------



## coolidge (Nov 17, 2015)

I ran it 10 to 1 ratio, this was about 9 years ago when I had my cnc mill. It will leave a thin film on everything when dry, but wets out and washes off again when you turn the coolant back on during your next work session.


----------



## TomS (Nov 17, 2015)

I use Rustlick 5050 at 20:1.  No problems with rust or discoloration.  I get it from Enco for $25 a gallon on sale.
 BTW - I have the 14 gallon Rubbermaid storage container mentioned above.  Works great and the price is right.  And I have a wash down hose for cleanup.

Tom S


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 17, 2015)

KoolMist 78 at 24:1 rather than the suggested 30:1. Air it off after you finish and/or a bit of WD40 keeps the machine clean. Also oil the area before you clamp your vise down. 
Dave


----------



## derf (Nov 18, 2015)

I use a 5 gal. bucket and it works fine feeding two  1/4" lines. I've never had a problem with starvation or overflows. If you need more, you can always add another 5 gal bucket. Set the second bucket 4" higher than the main, and run the drain into that. Put an overflow from the drain bucket into the pump bucket, that way any solids will settle in the drain bucket.


----------



## Wrencher2423 (Nov 18, 2015)

What color is tri cool ?


----------



## coolidge (Nov 18, 2015)

As I recall its kind of a watery lemon/orange color.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 18, 2015)

I use a 5 gal bucket and a pond pump. 3/8" line to two 1/4" nozzles. In the summer when it is hot I may have to add a gallon a day if running parts all day. 1-1/2" drain with a strainer basket at the top of the bucket to catch chips. 

For coolant I use Rustlick 5050 at about 1:8 ratio. I mix 1:10 but with evaporation the average is 1:8. For me anything more diluted will cause rust spots or rust between the vise and table. The downside to R5050 is its ability to remove paint. I use it because it does not cause me skin or respiratory issues like a few others I have tried but I am very sensitive to many things.

Jay


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 19, 2015)

Wrencher2423 said:


> I am in the process of converting my g0704 mill to a cnc and going to add flood coolant and wondering what the amount of coolant I will need. I see 3 gallon,5 gallon and even 10 gallon systems . Not sure what size I should be planning for. Got the chip tray built and all the nema motors and are currently waiting on the ballscrews and mounts from Arizona Dave . Any advice on this subject would help. I am a complete noobie on this whole cnc thing . Going to hopefully teach my self how to run this machine. We will see. Thanks



Try a farm supply company for sprayer tanks.  Compare price and size.  I can't remember the size the CNC machine center the last shop used but more capacity is better than running hot or dry.


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 19, 2015)

Water evaporates from the mix during use or while sitting idle.  I check mine periodically for concentration.  For proper coolant management, a Brix refractometer works well. They come available with different scales.  The 0-10% scale works well for me as the typical reading is around 2.4% ( The percent reading refers to the percentage of sugar in a water solution and has no bearing on the percentage of coolant concentrate.)  I made up some calibration samples of various concentrations that I compare against.  I bought mine fairly cheaply on ebay.

Bob


----------



## jbolt (Nov 19, 2015)

I should also mention I have a small aquarium air pump on a timer that aerates the coolant for 15 minutes once a day. Not sure if this is necessary but I have never had a problem with bacterial growth.

Jay


----------

